# Pregnant mare concerns



## Hov-Wo7870 (May 25, 2021)

Hi there. I know I am probably just a worry wort but in over 2 years I have had nothing but bad luck with people and there horses. 
I sent a mare for a breeding last year(July 7) and she was confered in foal. But now I'm not to sure. One day she looks pregnant then next she doesn't. Her behavior has changed and she is a major grump. 
As of today she will be at 322 days. She was pacing most of last night and her tail head is very loose. 
I will get better pictures today.


----------



## Hov-Wo7870 (May 25, 2021)




----------



## Hov-Wo7870 (May 25, 2021)

I should also add that this is her first pregnancy (if she is actually in foal)


----------



## Hov-Wo7870 (May 25, 2021)




----------



## Twalker (Apr 8, 2014)

Colormebluebordercollies said:


> View attachment 1113837
> View attachment 1113838
> View attachment 1113839


Looks Prego to me.


----------



## Hov-Wo7870 (May 25, 2021)

Twalker said:


> Looks Prego to me.


That's what I think to but it has been years since I've had a pregnant mare. 😕


----------



## ladygodiva1228 (Sep 5, 2012)

Did you have a vet out to confirm or was it the breeders place that said she was in foal?


----------



## Hov-Wo7870 (May 25, 2021)

ladygodiva1228 said:


> Did you have a vet out to confirm or was it the breeders place that said she was in foal?


Both. But I've had this vet lie to me before and at the moment he is the only vet in my area so hard to get a second opinion.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Can you not see or feel movement in her belly?
Listen with a stethoscope and hear what you hear...
Gut sounds and 2 heartbeats if she is pregnant and this far along...
Her 1st picture she looks very heavy with foal and soon to deliver.








Mare Gestation Calculator – The Horse


Are you wondering when your pregnant mare will foal? Use our Mare Gestation Calculator to estimate her foaling date!




thehorse.com





Based on what you mention seeing...you very well are in the beginning of delivery to happen. 








What to Expect When Your Mare is Expecting


There are basics of equine reproduction and horse pregnancy to keep in mind, which includes mating, the horse gestation period and foaling.




www.thesprucepets.com





You might want to get that vet out to be on and aware of where you are with this mare.
Is this her first {maiden} foal or has she had other full-term pregnancies?
She sure sounds like it will be within a few days, but as you know...foaling is when the mare says so and is ready, not because the calendar says it can...
The attitude and restlessness though, the physical body changes you mention all speak of sooooon not later.
🐴...


----------



## Hov-Wo7870 (May 25, 2021)

horselovinguy said:


> Can you not see or feel movement in her belly?
> Listen with a stethoscope and hear what you hear...
> Gut sounds and 2 heartbeats if she is pregnant and this far along...
> Her 1st picture she looks very heavy with foal and soon to deliver.
> ...




We have a vet coming down the beginning on next week from the city. ( Second opinion) . And she has never been bred or in foal before.


----------



## Hov-Wo7870 (May 25, 2021)

I have cameras in the barn and out in the fields. Last night she was rubbing her butt like crazy( up to date on dewormers) and she was weaving back in forth as she done it. Didn't really eat alot last night either.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Colormebluebordercollies said:


> We have a vet coming down the beginning on next week from the city. ( Second opinion) . And she has never been bred or in foal before.


You might have a baby on the ground by that time.......
If you've had pregnant mares before then you know how fast their shape changes with baby movement inside...lopsided, belly hang low, then "is she or not" pregnant...
Based though on those pictures and what you describe you see...watch her udder/teats as she should also bag-up, wax over and be really cranky just as human women can get while transitioning...
Me thinks you have a baby soon on the way...

When that vet comes for a "2nd opinion" he may instead be doing a wellness exam for mom and baby at the side...
Watch all have most UTD vaccinations they need to be healthy this time of the year and mom is "clean and clear" examined...
The fun is soon to begin.
_Can you send those pictures to the vet expecting and give a heads up on what it is you sense is imminent?
Might not be a bad idea for the vet to see them..._
🐴...


----------



## Hov-Wo7870 (May 25, 2021)

horselovinguy said:


> You might have a baby on the ground by that time.......
> If you've had pregnant mares before then you know how fast their shape changes with baby movement inside...lopsided, belly hang low, then "is she or not" pregnant...
> Based though on those pictures and what you describe you see...watch her udder/teats as she should also bag-up, wax over and be really cranky just as human women can get while transitioning...
> Me thinks you have a baby soon on the way...
> ...



The vet would come sooner if he could but due to where we live and this stupid virus we get charged for leaving out district. So right now we are monitoring her and he have a live feeds to my cameras as well just in case. 

And she is definitely acting like a moody pregnant lady....been there done that. One minute she loves me the next she doesn't. 😄


----------



## Hov-Wo7870 (May 25, 2021)

Pictures from a few minutes ago.


----------



## Hov-Wo7870 (May 25, 2021)

Well today marks day 334 and I'm going crazy. This is her first foal. She has a very small bag.





















these pictures are from a few days ago. Just wondering when everyone thinks she is going to foal. We have cameras in her stall and field she we don't miss it.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

They have been known to go beyond 365 days. It may be a while yet if she is in fact pregnant. Wasn't a vet coming out last week for a second opinion?


----------

